# Mini Webserver für GUI Anwendung



## delphiking1980 (24. Nov 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin fast fertig meine Anwendung einem Betatest zu unterziehen da ist mir eine Idee gekommen das ich vieleicht ein Webfrontend noch erstellen könnte, aber mir fehlt da ein einfacher, kleiner Webserver es gibt zwar viele über google zu finden jedoch suche ich einen der natürlich, nicht nur html sondern auch jsp,jsf kann....

Hat jemand einen Tip welchen man da empfehlen kann ?

Mfg

Delphiking1980


----------



## Andgalf (24. Nov 2011)

jsp und jsf ... dafür sollte der Jetty oder Tomcat reichen.

Für den vollen JEE-Stack Glasfish oder JBoss(ab version 6)

Allerdings ist das jetzt ziemlich pauschal geurteilt ... man muss schon abwiegen, was man wirklich machen will.


----------



## delphiking1980 (25. Nov 2011)

nur ich wollte den Webservice quasi in die Anwendung implementieren.

Ich dachte da mehr an so etwas : Java Mini Web Server


----------



## Andgalf (25. Nov 2011)

Jetzt redest Du auf einmal von Webservices ???

I wie kann ich Dir leider nicht wirklich folgen. Für Jsp's und ähnliches brauchst Du ja ein Servlet und dafür einen entsprechenden Container.

Für einen Webservice bräuchtest Du pauschal gesagt nicht mal wirklich ein Frontend.


----------



## delphiking1980 (25. Nov 2011)

Also mein Vorhaben ist :

- Eine GUI Anwendung mit einem Frontend für den Browser (IE,FireFox usw)
- ohne Tomcat oder ähnliches Installieren zu müssen,

quasi der Benutzer öffnet seinen Browser gibt eine url ein und hat dann eine Oberfläche welche die GUI anwendung wiederspiegelt.

Dazu müsste es aber einen kleinen Webserver geben welche ohne installieren auskommt daher habe ich mal geprüft was es da so gibt und bin darauf gestoßen ->Java Mini Web Server nur sieht mir das nicht so aus als könnte dieser als JSP Container dienen.


----------



## ...ButAlive (26. Nov 2011)

Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, dürfte das hier das sein was du suchst: Jetty/Tutorial/Embedding Jetty - Eclipsepedia


----------

